

Tell HN: Programmer interview "test" status ... - RiderOfGiraffes

In reference to this item:<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1383169<p>I've had 76 submissions from 73 people, and although there are a few stragglers still submitting, I'm in the process of commenting on the code and writing up a summary.<p>If you think you've submitted code you should have an email from me saying so, giving you a reference code, and quoting the code I've extracted and am testing.<p>If you think you've send me code but have not received an email, check your spam bin, and if it's not there, send me an email.  Please use the details in my profile, including the anti-spam measure.<p>The code is interesting, especially in the spread of techniques.  It's clear that not everyone codes in C anymore.  Those who do produce similar code, those who don't have a clear accent, and speak with varying degrees of fluency.<p>I'm starting the write-up, even though some entries are still dribbling in.  This is your last chance to be included.
======
johkra
After submitting, I was embarrassed when I compared my solution to other
people's elegant 4 liners.

But then I had another look at my code and it captures exactly how I thought
about the problem. I think I would be happy to write code like this in an
interview.

------
sireat
Thank you for doing the job of compiling(pun intended) the entries. :)

I, for one, am looking forward to the summary.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Sorry - forgot ...

If you reply to me, please quote your submission reference to make my life
easier.

